# Dover circuit saddles???



## jumper18 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new saddle and I am on a budget ($1,500). I was just browsing around on Dover Saddlery and saw they have a lot of circuit saddles and one just happened to catch my eye... has anyone had any experiences with them?


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I had one years ago and it was fine. Not awful but not the best either. With $1500 you could get a really nice used saddle. The leather was more stiff than I prefer.


----------



## Little Mare (Aug 21, 2013)

Circuit is a Dover brand, hence why they are a little cheaper than the other saddles Dover sells. They are a nice option, but I suggest sitting in the style you are interested in, if possible, before buying. (Though they do have a trial option, as well.)

I would also look at used saddles. For $1500, you can certainly find some nice ones!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know anyone who has been impressed with them. They don't hold their value and the quality isn't great. For that price, look at older French saddles, Toulouses, and Pessoas.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

The higher end Pessoa saddles are really nice, the entry level Pessoas are no better than the Circuit saddles.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I rode in a Circuit with a horse I used to lease...The owner bought it brand new and I rode in it all the time. It took FOREVER to break in!!!! The leather was beyond stiff. I did everything to this saddle to try to break it in, we even had it dipped! Make sure you test ride in it first!!! You may not like the way it feels! For your price range you could buy a very nice used saddle or I agree go with a Pessoa.


----------

